# peugeot boxer cab light



## 89449 (May 23, 2005)

hi just noticed a problem with our elddis autoquest 200,when driving along the interior /cab light keeps flickering on and off .if the switch is in the off position all is ok,when in the auto pos the lights flicker ?do you think this could be the door switches if so is there any way of adjusting them?is this something that is a known problem thanks in advance for any help paul


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Definateley the door pin switches, although it's not really their fault!, what happens is with the Boxer, the ruddy doors move!! 8O You can lift the door and adjust it on it's hinges to rectify the problem, usually the drivers (more commonly used) have a trolley jack and block of wood in place underneath, to take the weight before you start loosening the securing bolts on the 'A' pillar, also make a mark around the hinge plate with a pencil (just for reference marks).
Gently ease the door up a fraction at a time, until the problem is solved, you may also have to raise /adjust the striker plate for the door catch too!

Best of luck, PM if you get stuck...M&D


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

M&D have suggested some good ideas, but before moving door hinges I would take the easy route. Inside the door jams you will see the door switches and where there make contact (rub against/push against), I would tape a bit of cardboard or similar compressible material over the spot the switch makes contact with the door, this should ensure the switch disconnects properly. If you do one door at a time, you’ll identify the offending door/switch. . If that achieves the desired result, you can then fit something more permanent. I’ve never had the door switches apart, but you may be able to remove the switch and perhaps remodel the contacts to make it work more effectively.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I wonder if lift the door slightly would help with the problem of wind noise through the passenger door that we have ? It sounds as if the window is slightly open but we know it is not.

G.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thank god someone posted this, i thought it was just me......not being very mechanically minded I thought it to be a loose connection and was about to dismantle the cablight


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

badger said:


> Thank god someone posted this, i thought it was just me......not being very mechanically minded I thought it to be a loose connection and was about to dismantle the cablight


If you do get stuck, give me a call as I'm only the other side the Malvern Hills from you, so prepared to help you re-align your doors if necessary.

Steve


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

You're very kind steve, thanks I appreciate the offer.


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

Had a similar problem on Boxer AS Harmony, van conversion. It usually meant we hadn't closed the side sliding door properly. However the light was on if we were camped and had the door open and it tended to get very hot, so got it disconnected.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I have an Autosleeper "Nuevo" built on a Boxer SWB chassis (Old Style), and had the same problem with the light flickering when on the road (generally started after about 45 mph), and also a lot of wind noise from about the same speed. Also, at higher speeds the door would judder as the wind forced its way in.
As suggested earlier, I tried different thicknesses of material until the light stayed off.

However, that didn't stop the wind noise, so after talking to a body-shop fitter I looked at the hinges and between the hinge and the van body were a few spacers, These were removed until the line of door and wing was level (originally the door was slightly further out than the front wing).

This brought the door closer onto the door seal which improved the wind noise and judder, and also pushed in the pin switch further.

no problems since!


----------

